# Installing hands



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

im just wondering if its me or installing hands is one of the most difficult things to do? I've tried 3 times and i still cant get it looks like the watch doctor (repair shop) is going to have to take care of this one. I cant keep damaging hands.:-s 

Unless someone knows a better way or have some instructions that can guide me?


----------



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

What tools are you using?

How are you doing it?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

well what would've been nice is if they would have made a tool like the (hands remover) and kinda made it in reverse but i guess the dont so I bought a tool for resetting hands to do the job but I guess im missing something else if theyre is such a thing?

Thanks for asking


----------



## rfrazier (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not sure that I do it properly. However, all I do is line the hand up using brass tweezers (to minimize chance of scratches), then use the Bergeon tool 6404 (apparently, meant for quartz watches) to push the hand on. I do make sure that the pinion on the movement side is supported by using a movement holder with an adjustable centre screw. (Or, in a pinch, I use a casing cusion.)

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

rfrazier's method is perfectly acceptable. The trick is holding the tool perpendicular to the dial. A staking press can make the job a bit easier.

Hints:
-set the hands on at 12 o'clock, it ensures that the hands are properly synchronized, and if there is a date fuction, it too is synchronized.
-check clearance after each hand is fitted. 
-turn the hands through 12 hours to ensure they don't rub each other.


----------



## NEG (Aug 11, 2006)

Well a hand setting tool should do the job, how are you damaging the hands? With the tool or when you handle the hands?

I normally protect the dial first with a thin piece of clear acetate slightly larger diameter than the dial and a slot cut from the edge to the centre to accommodate the pinion.

Then I position the hands with a bit of Rodico on the end of some pegwood and set the hand down with the setting tool when in position.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok I was trying to install small second hand andf I bent it, plus like one of you said trying to center it is hard as well but I like you guys answers they are something that i will consider.:-!


----------



## Henry Hatem (Sep 28, 2006)

Some good advice was given. Hand resetting requires practice. Lots of practice. The jewel / pivot of the sweep seconds hand must be supported underneath as was mentioned. A hand setting tool is a good idea, with practice the nylon tipped quartz hand setting tool can be ideal. Perpendicularity and firm constant pressure is key. Staking set, Seitz or Horia jeweling can work as well in the absence of a proper hand setting tool. Quick advice and I am talking to professionals here, set the hour hand on level and flat - reset the hour hand to 12 and place the minute hand (calender and day should be set here as well) and press it lightly on flat and even. Re set the time and watch the hands for lining up at say 3, 6, 9, 12. Most dials have an error when printed so the hands usually do not line up perfectly 100% on all 12 hours, 1/2 and 1/4 hours. Make sure you pick the common times as mentioned. If all is good set the minute hand home if not reset and check again. Sweep seconds or sub seconds hand must have the jewel and pivot supported. This is a common error that causes a lot of trouble down the road. Always watch the hands cross over each other they should be level, flat and not touching - check the hands and dial clearance from different angles to assure a proper job. This check must be done again when the watch is cased to assure the hands are not touching the Crystal or the crystal has not touched them and moved the hands out of placement.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

ok in my watch it doesnt have the sweep second hand, my small second hand is at the 9 and as you know is (small, small.........:-d ) pretty much like a nine eater if you get my drift.

I will follow all of you guys instructions and also get some more tools if have too worse comes to worse I will get my watch repairmen to do it for me but I at least want to try it myself luckily I bought 3sets of hands or i would be in trouble trying to get more.

Again thank you so very much guys as im still learning how to operate on my own................(with no nurse to help me with the handling of tools) :-d


----------



## DanG (Feb 18, 2006)

Henry Hatem said:


> Sweep seconds or sub seconds hand must have the jewel and pivot supported. This is a common error that causes a lot of trouble down the road. Always watch the hands cross over each other they should be level, flat and not touching - check the hands and dial clearance from different angles to assure a proper job. This check must be done again when the watch is cased to assure the hands are not touching the Crystal or the crystal has not touched them and moved the hands out of placement.


Thank you for speaking to us as professionals.
I will admit to being a 'hack and not a professional.
However, I guess I have been a bit lucky and try to be careful.
I had a center seconds hand on chrono fall off a couple years ago.
The crystal was easily removed as it was broken, or I had just gotten a crystal removing squeeze tool. Anyhoo, the crystal came off easily to reveal the center second hand loose for me to see. Not knowing the technique of clear acetate to cover the nearly perfect face, I proceeded to capture the loooong sweep hand. I used a very small bit of spittle on the tip of xacto blade and fitted to mounting spindle. Then lightly touched hand to position at 12 and lightly pressed onto spindle. Tested that installation and it still holds and the movement does not suffer... it appears. This was a valjoux 92 Enicar - nice watch - I like it and it is very smooth to operate.

As to your advice on crystal - I guess as professional you see the error in hands hitting crystal. I have another chrono that I like very much, and when I brought it to the repair guy a while back, he mentioned that the hands had been clipped. I had not noticed that, but looked, and he was correct. I suspect that somewhere in this watch's past, the crystal was not correct and the only way to make it fit without interference was to clip the center seconds hand. Do you see that situation in other repairs?
Thanks for the information you offer as professional.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I shall thank Mr. Henry for reffering to me as an professional as im not just a lil dabbler (like to tinker w/things) anyway I found out that the hands that I were trying to install were to small........................ Go figure luckily I have some hands on the way (4) to be exact so we shall see what the outcome will be when they get here


----------



## Henry Hatem (Sep 28, 2006)

Clipped hands "can be" nothing more than generic hands fitted to a watch. There are specific lengths for proper reading of the time or elapsed time. A new set of hands (not OEM) may need to be clipped or adjusted to fit the dial. If the discrepancy is not too large or small hand tubes can be adjusted by closing or broaching - another subject. I only addressed installation but using a piece of a CLEAN plastic lunch bag or thin plastic to cover the dial to remove hands is proper - DO NO HARM. Protect the dial and hands when removing them. I am against using ANY bodily fluids to aid in watchmaking - we are a very acidic beast and this aside from moisture itself will corrode components.


----------

